# "For the Vespa Obsessed" Thread



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

What model is that? Haven't seen whitewalls in a long time.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Carrying the spare tire in a rack on the back reminds my of the old Ford Broncos, equipped with a similar rack on the back of the vehicle. Great vehicles!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

challer said:


> What model is that? Haven't seen whitewalls in a long time.


Durned if I know. I just thought y'all'd like the picture.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Vintage Vespas were ubiquitous in Pakistan. But I prefer this ride I saw in Memphis this am...


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

If I were to want (and I don't) a motorcycle, I'd be really tempted by one of these. Oh, mama!


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

You can buy Urals new with all sorts of fun stuff. BTW, with a sidecar, it's a whole different thing. Takes much more skill for basic maneuvering. Seems like it should be easier but not. The cool thing about the Urals is they are basically military - but based on BMW R71...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Vintage Vespas were ubiquitous in Pakistan. But I prefer this ride I saw in Memphis this am...
> 
> View attachment 32819
> View attachment 32820
> View attachment 32820


If you are going to go that big, get yourself a Harley Davidson. My mid-life crisis resulted in my going out and buying a Harley. It was indeed a whole lot of fun and I really enjoyed the biking culture, but alas, age and an arthritic back caught up with me and rides of any real duration went from being calming and enjoyable to being more than just a little uncomfortable! The bike sat largely unused in the garage for a couple of years, until our grandsons began showing interest in it. Not wanting them to get involved with motorcycles I came to my senses and sold the Beast in 2013. Good memories though!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

If I ever come down with a 'motorcycle' craving it will be one of these.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

A motorcycle would be great for getting around in Austin, but the level of pollution they generate would freak me out.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I can’t afford to ride both horses and motor bikes. I will stick with horses and take my risks in the saddle. Riding is great for ones core strength!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

TKI67 said:


> A motorcycle would be great for getting around in Austin, but the level of pollution they generate would freak me out.


Hence the electric Harley.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Woe be to the poor schmuk driving the vehicle that cuts that Vespa off! "Vengence will be mine...thus sayeth Easy Rider!" LOL.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Tod Hackett said:


> Vespa 150 TAP
> View attachment 32885
> 
> 
> Stick a couple of extra headlamps on it and you'll be good to go...


For the life of me, I can't understand how the Italians were defeated in North Africa.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> For the life of me, I can't understand how the Italians were defeated in North Africa.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


It was payback for Zama. They brought bigger elephants.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

TKI67 said:


> A motorcycle would be great for getting around in Austin, but the level of pollution they generate would freak me out.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

I have two motorcycles in the garage-one Harley and the other a Honda dirt bike. I haven't riden either for at least a half dosen years, but I also don't want to get rid of them, just in case I want to!


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

One of our camp members has a Ural, side car and all, army green, with white star.


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

Tod Hackett said:


> Vespa 150 TAP
> View attachment 32885
> 
> 
> Stick a couple of extra headlamps on it and you'll be good to go...


I find this cool and a bit creepy at the same time. It would be right at home in a Mad Max movie.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Here's a photo of an old friend of mine taken in Berkeley in the mid 1960's.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

eagle2250 said:


> Carrying the spare tire in a rack on the back reminds my of the old Ford Broncos, equipped with a similar rack on the back of the vehicle. Great vehicles!


Great ride for 4 wheelin' in the New Jersey Pine Barrens.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44080


Reminds me of Robert Persig's book, " Zen And The Art of Motorcycle Maintenance." A great read, for sure...I think that book was one of my reasons for eventually getting into Harley Davidson's. How many people in their right mind(s) buy a bike because it requires more maintenance than some of the other Brands? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44265


The Dark Knight's night rider? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Comin' through the rye?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44674


She may ride without a helmet if she so chooses, but that cute little passenger should have a helmet! Also she needs to close her mouth to limit her bug consumption to a minimum. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44972


Interesting perspective, for sure! :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45563


The lure of a winsome biker waif was part of the equation that convinced so many of us 'wannabe 1%ers' to buy an iron horse. I maintain that I am a 'real man' and real men ride Harley's, but the truth be known, if I'd purchased a Vespa (rather than the Harley) I suspect SWMBO would have traded me in for another model! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45619


I'm thinking an older guy would look rather perky cruising down the boulevard on that beast!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> I'm thinking an older guy would look rather perky cruising down the boulevard on that beast!


And a lot less sweaty than on a road bike.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45665


Now that's a Hog/road bike/Vespa!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Now that's a Hog/road bike/Vespa!


You mean like this one?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45773


A midnight black Vespa, standing guard over a well used surfboard and Bodhis Garage, for the scooter driving...Real Man!"


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey Eagle, tell SWIMBO she would look like this on the back of your new Vespa!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ I don't know Sarge,....


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46696


I can't say much about the Vespa in that one, but that is the best looking pair of Daisey Dukes I can recall ever seeing!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ Wow Sarge,
In your last two posts you've gone from downtown Portland to the Ivy League,...(Although it is difficult to say about the rear view of the young, (unsure what pronoun is preferred) "Person,"......


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Ain't Tumblr wunnerful?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Ah, Italy!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47037
> 
> 
> View attachment 47038
> ...


But you know, if she's going to ride that Iron Horse, she should be wearing thigh high biker boots and a helmet! Safety first. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm amused by the way she looks at him.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

I did a quick run through the thread and it didn't look like we had a pic of one of the most famous Hollywood-Vespa pairings, 1953's "Roman Holiday:"

https://www.hindustantimes.com/holl...-rs-2-crore/story-tyNDW2gNVrHlHIeHW3dwyM.html


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48093


Very nice, but where are her riding leathers and her thigh high biking boots...safety first, ya know?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Nobody wears leather on a Vespa.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48393


I'm not sure I would ride with that guy. He just doesn't appear to be too tightly wrapped?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48767


A "Howard Wolowitz" restoration project. He prefers a pristine fire engine red second skin for his scooters! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49333


I'll bet he loses that hat bowler when he takes off. He is badly in need of a chin-strap! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49377


"A long time ago, in a Galaxy far, far away..."when our grandsons began to show undue interest in my Harley Davidson I decided to retire the hobby and the bike I considered flushing the gas tank, draining the fluids and using the bike as a static display in the man cave. However, it was pointed out to me that my plans would not serve to dissuade the grandsons interest in motorcycles, so I sold the bike. Alas, it would appear that someone (whoever took the picture above) is living my dream, displaying their Iron Horse in the house! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49392


Indeed, a modern day Jose Doroteo Arango Arambula (and his gang of desperado's), riding at a gallop across the local desert! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50249


Assuming we are looking down from above on the leather helmeted head of a Vespa driver, that must be one really short biker! LOL. The heat must be getting to me?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

But for the pollution I rather like the 441.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Or a Triumph 250


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51816


A vision known to strike fear into the hearts of observers, outside of the local biker's bar! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52986


I wonder if you could moisturize and polish that ride during the course of a televised football game and more importantly, would SWMBO allow me to bring it in the house to do so? LOL.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53011


The above is as manly a Vespa shot as I can recall ever seeing, but it really needs a worn leather rifle scabbard attached to the front foil...a real man's hog, for sure(?)!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Mathematicus (Jun 25, 2018)

Until about 10 years ago it was usual to see dozens of these randomly parked in front of bars around small Italian towns. They all belonged to young teenagers that would wander around the town and the surrounding countryside at reckless speed.

When I turned 14 in 2005 and I got the small motorcycle license, I briefly rode my grandfather's Vespa 50 but I found it too heavy and switched soon to a Piaggio Sì (the 90s version of the Ciao, if you know the model) that had belonged to my other late grandfather. 

In 2005, although regulations were already strict on the matter, almost nobody wore helmets with these motorcycles. Vespas from the early 60s to the more recent models (like the PX) were the most common model ridden by teenagers as they were cheap and widely available.

This trend lasted at least until 2010-2011 when Vespas became a luxury item, mostly wanted by foreign collectors or amateurs. 
My brother, 8 years younger than me, rode the same Vespa I had used from 2013 until it proved to be unreliable and sold it for a preposterously high amount of money to a guy from Albania (or Greece). He was one of the last youngsters riding a Vespa, though.

My grandparents were farmers and lived in a large countryhouse. Just a few meters away from it, a mechanic had bought some land and built a sort of deposit/workshop. He had stuffed hundreds of motorcycles of any eras inside, that he would modify and experiment with during his spare time. There was a room entirely full of Piaggio models, from the early 20s to the 70s (most of them almost eaten by rot). And he would search demolition deposits and dumps for new pieces regularly.
He was most surely one of the sources of cheap cycles for teenagers in the area. I was very close to him and had the occasion to see him at work many times during my childhood. 
It was somewhat heartbreaking, when he died, to see his collection being basically stolen by his "friends".


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53388


I took a number of long rides on the Hog to prove to other members of the club that I too had an iron butt, though I never did walk off with the Iron Butt Trophy. Based on all the luggage she's packing, our young lovely must be rolling up her"iron butt" miles! Wonder if she will win the trophy this year? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

An @Oldsarge excellent suggestion, a cross post from the Ralph thread:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54885
> 
> 
> View attachment 54886


Who among us has not secretly wished to be a motor officer? "Freeze sucker...put your hands on the hood of that car and spread em!" LOL.

PS: The young officer pictured above is about due for a bigger bike. Just sayin.....


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55032


Perchance, a two wheeled version of "Bumblebee," from the Transformer movie series?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Mondrian's Vespa


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55966


The young mans first Vespa...training wheels are important at that age! LOL.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Don't even think of parking your vespa here!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57329


A modern day 'white stallion' for this day's 'White Knights!" I was kinda hoping for something a bit larger, but hey....Vroom, vroom. LOL.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Could you tell it was a small frame (50cc-125cc) or a large frame (125cc-200cc) ?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Comparing the headlight to the front screen, I'm guessing the white one is a small.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57543
> 
> 
> View attachment 57544


That attractive young vixen needs a tight fitting set of Riding Leathers...to go with that hat, of course!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54568


For some reason every time I consider this handsome Vespa and sidecar combination it leaves me wishing I had invested in the side car for last Harley Davidson. The Dealer told me he could make it happen, but I never did!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57913


Now this is as close to a family ride, as a Vespa can get!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58509


Girl power...11 to 13 wild, raging horses gripped between their legs, while wearing nothing but a string bikini! I'm all about feminism. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58884


That is a pretty famous building and street corner in the background as that is the Dakota apartment house, probably most famous for being the New York City home of John Lennon and Yoko Ono. It was in front of the entrance (just down the side street on the left side of the pic) where, sadly, John Lennon was killed.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59334
> 
> 
> View attachment 59374


The Country Vespa and the City Vespa.....a promising title for a new book, perhaps? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59429


.....and in better times it can become a Vespa stretch limo! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59757


Every biker has to have a babe...they are called......."Biker Chicks!" Truth be known, SWMBO says "if my Harley had been a Vespa, she wouldn't have been caught dead 'riding pillion' on a miniature tron horse! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

I am known to be "yestertech" so have not yet figgured out how to convert a photo on one forum to another but recently saw a cartoon entitled "Vesparados" which shows a bunch of surly looking guys on vespas going off across the desert. I thought of this page on AA when I saw it. If I ever figgure how to convert I'll post it but you get the idea.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

If you look back on page 1-3 it's in there. One of the greats!


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49392


That's it Old Sarge. Thanks my friend!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60368


Might we be looking at the garage claimed by the modernized version of the "Magnificent Seven?" There must be over 60 horses in that herd. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60819


A birds eye view or the ride or perhaps a drones eye view, given today's technology? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60865


Now we have seen it all....a 'rag top Vespa," everything we need to civilize those rainy day rides. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61033


A grey ghost.....the beast from the East, the evolutionary progress of a scooter man becoming a future Hog driver! Dennis Hopper, where are you? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh, what a Sunday.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I think this is the 'utility' model.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> I think this is the 'utility' model.
> 
> View attachment 61975


 Darned Italian imports are taking over the local motor vehicle market, but staunch loyalists are sticking with the local brand. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63556
> 
> 
> View attachment 63557


Now who among us does not remember more details of the rider vs the ride? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64549


Oh my....is that hair we are seeing on her legs? :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Oh my....is that hair we are seeing on her legs? :crazy:


Must be Germany


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64632


A European gentleman's Iron Steed (indeed, a Baker's dozen of them under that hood!), waiting quietly to take him (or her, as the case may be) to get him/her there in style! Alas, Mrs Eagle tells me that while she may have been impressed with my Harley Davidson, my 'man crush' on Vespas is starting to worry her? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64761


It appears to be a veteran of the open road(s)...yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66229


His and hers Vespas! Life is good.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Anyone here experienced the electric Vespa? It seems kind of pricey but certainly kinder to the planet.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
The Iron Horses in my stable were all made in Milwaukee, WI.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66903
> 
> 
> View attachment 66905


Marilin Monroe...a biker Babe? Hmmn... Must have been a challenge to straddle the saddle in that tight skirt? LOL.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> The Iron Horses in my stable were all made in Milwaukee, WI.


I still have two bikes in my garage: my Harley (bought new and now probably an antique) and my Honda dirt bike. Haven't been on either in a half dozen years, but will not sell, as I just might want to get on one again!

Dear wife has never ridden a motorcycle and refused to let our daughters ride. However, my Harley, that has been majorly made "non-stock", enticed her to dress up in biker garb, including jeans, T-shirt, dark sunglasses and my black leather vest, and had me take a photo of her posed on it, pretending she was driving it. She framed it, placed on her desk, and had her sixth grade boys go gaga over it.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Ride offensively!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67857
> 
> 
> Ride offensively!


Wouldn't want to be the one to cut that 'bad boy' off in traffic! :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

from _The Talented Mr. Ripley_

Between this wonderful Vespa thread and the other lifestyle threads, I find myself wishing that Old Sarge ran a travel agency in which he would take us all around the globe and we'd sample bourbon and scotch, smoke fine cigars, drive vintage cars and trucks, and eat pasta all over Italy, all while wearing truly world class tweeds of course.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Corcovado said:


> View attachment 68735
> View attachment 68737
> 
> from _The Talented Mr. Ripley_
> ...


So do I, my friend, so do I!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69265


Love the bike and the street scenery is undoubtebly picturesque, but I'll bet that road surface is an arguably treacherous navigation during a rainy ride!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69317


More of a Vespa Bunny


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

challer said:


> More of a Vespa Bunny


Here's another.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Here's another.
> 
> View attachment 70855


Now that's a ...a...a real nice suspension on that bike! LOL.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> Now that's a ...a...a real nice suspension on that bike! LOL.


Too skinny! I prefer some meat on the bones (More surface area for mayo or honey).


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayo?


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> Mayo?


Well, yeah!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72483


Wow! That Vespa has more chrome than my old Harley could claim. Looking pretty darned impressive!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73775
> 
> 
> View attachment 73777


Biker Babe Twinkies!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74033
> 
> 
> View attachment 74035


That is the most creative 'make it yourself' VW Camper that I have ever seen. It appears to be a cooperative effort between Piaggio, the manufacturer of Vespa Scooters, and VW. LOL.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Early Ford Falcon taillights??


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

ran23 said:


> Early Ford Falcon taillights??


That's what they look like to me.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74217


You can do some of your best thinking sitting on an iron horse!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

ran23 said:


> Early Ford Falcon taillights??


Maybe T-Bird?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75829
> 
> 
> View attachment 75831


The olive drab veteran we see pictured above brought back a fond memory of my military experience. The occasion was the marriage of Mrs Eagle and myself. I was wearing my formal dress uniform and at the reception an attractive lady grabbed my left arm, pulled me next to her and exclaimed "Ooh, a military man and decorated no less!" Mrs Eagle, on my right, gave the guest a decidedly withering look, took my right arm and reclaimed her matrimonial prize! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77035


Wow...a flatbed Vespa...yes, no? I've never seen one of those.!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Veteran


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Veteran
> 
> View attachment 77791


Have ya ever noticed that the good looking Babes never seem to be riding on an old work horse, like the above? Now if that isn't a reason to go out and buy a shiny new Vespa, I just don't know what is!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 83745


We seem to be missing the "go-go" end of your scooter? However, the part that is shown is indeed a nice beginning!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85580


Two vintage iron horses, parked by the side of the road and reminding us of better days and long ago memories!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85678


Kinda reminds me of my last Hog. I opted out of all the chrome trim and went with a blacked out finish on all the bright work. Not nearly as shiny, but it sure presented a far more ominous look, as I rode down the street and into the sunset!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86217


A rocking Vespa? Our life passions begin early in life! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Taken either in Rome or Florence in 2017


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Back in the day


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86758
> 
> 
> Back in the day




Having lived through the long past age of the "Flower Children," many of us still wonder about the significance of the continued ouve use of those darned daisy blossoms? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Or at least slightly daft.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86828
> 
> 
> Or at least slightly daft.


Given the undeniable credibility of the classic pearl of wisdom shared above, I must be one of the happiest people in the world! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88001


Easy Rider in training...the early years!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

A couple of these photos don't seem to have a Vespa in them. I keep poring over the pictures and I just can't find the Vespa. More scrutiny is needed, it seems.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89945


Back seat biker's, eh?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90163


The ever-comely woman of the house sets out on her trusty Vespa to pick up the day's spaghetti noodles to sustain her family!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------

